
When is a startup not a startup anymore? - danw
http://blogs.atlassian.com/rebelutionary/archives/2007/05/when_is_a_startup_not_a_startup_anymore.html
======
staunch
When you start:

\+ Putting policy above common sense.

\+ Hiring project managers.

\+ Have daily status reports.

\+ Have a change control process.

\+ Place slickness (suits) above productivity (hackers).

------
gyro_robo
It's not a start-up anymore when you start hiring people for salary with no
equity.

